# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Непознанное >  Предсказания.

## vova230

В разные времена разные предсказания. Кто-то верит в них, кто-то нет, но обычно все предсказания даются на более или менее отдаленную перспективу. Чаще всего такие предсказания не сбываются.
Некоторые горе-предсказатели, такие как Павел Глоба не гнушаются предсказывать будущее даже не смотря на то, что Ранние предсказания у него не сбывались. Вся надежда видимо на то, что люди просто забывают, если предсказание отстоит от события на срок более года. Но благодаря современным технологиям мы можем сохранять и проверять эти предсказания, особенно если они даны в ясной форме, а не в виде туманной формулы которую можно подогнать под любое событие, как это сделано у Нострадамуса.

*Вот одно из предсказаний на 2011 год:*

В 2011 году в ЕС будет бунт, он начнется в начале года. Об этом сказал известный польский ясновидец Кшиштоф Яцковски в интервью Gazeta Pomorska. Он также добавил, что его «не оставляет чувство, что будет война». Еще в 2011 году будет страшная катастрофа с известными актерами или актером. Помимо этого, произойдёт что-то громкое вокруг королевы Англии.

Проверим?

----------


## vova230

Известный проповедник из Калифорнии Гарольд Кэмпинг заявляет, что второе пришествие наступит 21 мая этого года. По его прогнозам, в этот день, около 18:00, 2% населения Земли немедленно «вознесутся» на небеса, а остальные будут направлены прямиком в ад. 

По мнению проповедника, недавние события, такие как землетрясения в Японии, Новой Зеландии и на Гаити, являются предвестниками предстоящего Судного дня.

Он утверждает, что за 70 лет изучения Библии разработал систему, которая использует математику для интерпретации зашифрованных в ней предсказаний. По словам Кэмпинга, конец света придет 21 мая, потому что это будет 722500 дней с 1 апреля 33 года н.э., когда, как он полагает, был распят Христос. Цифра 722500 важна, так как достигается путем двукратного умножения трех священных чисел (5,10 и 17) друг на друга.

Сообщается, Кэмпинг уже не в первый раз предсказывает второе пришествие. Так, 6 сентября 1994 года сотни его слушателей собрались в зале в Аламиде (Калифорния) в тщетном ожидании пришествия Христа.

Отметим, по всей территории США свыше 2 тыс. рекламных плакатов украшены слоганами Гарольда Кэмпинга, среди которых: «Труби тревогу, предупреждай людей!».

По материалам: operativno.ua

----------


## Sanych

Видел вчера. Не верю

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

:acute:
*”О дне же том и часе никто не знает, ни Ангелы небесные, а только Отец Мой один”. (От Матфея 24:36)*

----------


## Mouse

> *Известный* проповедник из Калифорнии Гарольд Кэмпинг заявляет, что второе пришествие наступит 21 мая этого года. По *его прогнозам*, в этот день, около 18:00, 2% населения Земли немедленно «вознесутся» на небеса, а остальные будут направлены прямиком в ад. 
> ***


 Эх, как грустно, он такой великий и самый умный на Земле, а никто его не признаёт.:6767:

А если серьёзно, во многих источникал встречал интересную  (но не для этаких мессий и шарлатанов) мысль, что ни один настоящий провидец или предсказатель, не скажет конкретно, что, как и когда произойдет.

 Он может предположить, как будут развиваться события, если все элементы останутся на своих местах и ничего не изменится. Ведь если смотреть на прошлые предсказания о будущем, то и относиться к ним надо как к устаревшей информации. Ведь мир не стоит на одном, и каждый наш поступок меняет будущую картину.

----------


## vova230

Предлагаю 21 мая в 20:00 встретиться на форуме тем, кого не пустят в Рай и тем кого не заберут в Ад и отпраздновать свою ненужность.

----------


## SDS

вот я как - то всё это своим мозговым уровнем  иначе воспринимаю:
тот, кто первого и первую из нас из сперматозоида выпустил - по его усмотрению в тот же сперматозоид и обратно возвратит или превратит

----------


## Mouse

Идея хорошая, а виртуальное распитие в общественном месте у нас преследуется?? :nvvccxx: бухарики

----------


## vova230

Не преследуется.
Для оставшихся все можно.

----------


## vova230

Читаем и содрогаемся. Это уже было или скоро будет?

Кэмпинг уверенно заявляет, что незадолго до полуночи Землю сотрясут мощные подземные толчки и 2% населения планеты вознесутся на небеса, а остальные прямиком отправятся в ад и останутся мучиться на умирающей планете еще на несколько месяцев, прежде чем в октябре Земля полностью разрушится.

Сам же Гарольд Кэмпинг в этот день планирует в компании своей жены оказаться поближе к радио или телевизору, чтобы понаблюдать за апокалипсисом в прямом эфире, сообщает Reuters. "Мне будет интересно узнать, что происходит на другой стороне Земли, когда все начнется", - говорит он.



Правда, стоит напомнить, что это не первое точное предсказание даты и часа конца света, которое сделал инженер-строитель Кэмпинг, ставший впоследствии ярым приверженцем идей евангелизма, - 6 сентября 1994 года он уже ожидал возвращения на Землю Иисуса Христа. Но то предсказание не сбылось, а евангелист признал, что допустил ошибку, и произвел перерасчеты по Библии, назвав новую дату апокалипсиса: 21 мая 2011 года - ровно через 7 тысяч лет после Великого потопа.

Но если вдруг человечеству не будет суждено погибнуть в ближайшую субботу, то на ближайшие годы есть целое расписание концов света. До 2020 года их ожидается как минимум 12. А дальше есть еще даты, и еще, вплоть до естественного конца, который, конечно же, когда-нибудь действительно наступит:

22-23 декабря 2012 года - конец света по хронологии майя, которые считали, что современная эпоха началась 12 августа 3114 года до н.э. и должна завершиться 21 декабря 2012 года н.э.,
2021 год - ожидается инверсия магнитного поля Земли, в результате которой погибнет большая часть человечества,
2060 год - апокалипсис по расчетам Исаака Ньютона, сделанным им в 1704 году по библейской книге Даниила,
2242 год - конец эпохи Солнца по теории смены планетных эпох, которая была изложена в трудах ибн Эзра, Авраама и Абу Машара,
2892 - конец света по предсказанию Авеля,
3797 - конец света по Нострадамусу,
5079 - конец света по предсказанию Ванги.

Похоже снова мы окажемся не в том месте не в то время. Забавно читать про все эти предсказания конца света. И отчего-то никто не читает Библию, а ведь там ясно сказано, что даты конца никому знать не ведомо, кроме Создателя.
Господину евангелисту следует более внимательно читать первоисточник, а не заниматься сомнительными подсчетами.

----------


## Sanych

> 5079 - конец света по предсказанию Ванги.


Всё что я смогу накопить и сберечь, даже внукам толком не хватит. Потому как честный человек. А что там дальше кто наобещал, да ещё и настолько дальше, это уже слишком туманно.

----------


## Carlen

Сейчас вот доллар бабахнет до 10-15 тыс вот и будет нам всем кранты и без конца и возможно без начала.

----------

